# City R35's



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

Drove into the City this morning and ended up behind another DMG R35 going over Tower bridge. Reg ending in "CHR" i think !


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Seen a few of them in the City too


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Just as a word of advice, admin prefer reg numbers not to be revealed on here when sighting other vehicles. It's frowned upon in the Was It You section and a lot of the meeting photos have the reg plates blurred or scrubbed out. May pay to edit part of the number out.


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Just as a word of advice, admin prefer reg numbers not to be revealed on here when sighting other vehicles. It's frowned upon in the Was It You section and a lot of the meeting photos have the reg plates blurred or scrubbed out. May pay to edit part of the number out.


Oops , thanks for pointing that out, my mistake, have edited it to make it less revealing.


----------

